
Show HN: Mac app to track time on social media - Void_
http://focuslist.co/escape2/
======
msoloi
This works mostly on Safari and Chrome, and I think I might be in the minority
but I'm using FF for 90% of the time. Somehow I am aware I need this but it's
also unfortunate that it's only available for OSX as most of my social media
time is spent on a tablet/phone.

